# SW FL Get-together



## JLB (Dec 3, 2007)

Sometime January 5-10.

Preliminary thoughts are for Tuesday, January 8, at Iquana Mia in Bonita Springs, for Dunch or Linner.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 3, 2007)

count us in.


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 3, 2007)

*Jim, you need a spell checker, Ha, Ha or is that your way of telling us if we can figure your words out! Count us in as well ~*


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd like to join you as long as it's Monday, Tuesday, or Wednesday.  Also glad to hear you're talking about the Iquana in Bonita, not Ft Myers or Cape Coral.  (Easier to get to from here!)


----------



## JLB (Dec 3, 2007)

Pat's doing the planning (so she just found out), so direct all requests to her.  The specific date will likely be tied into coupons or Margarita specials.   

Dunch or linner is served between 2 and 5 PM.  You know, normal Florida Early Bird time.  

My mind's eye is seeing a Seinfeld episode!


----------



## Don (Dec 4, 2007)

Sea Six said:


> I'd like to join you as long as it's Monday, Tuesday, or Wednesday. Also glad to hear you're talking about the Iquana in Bonita, not Ft Myers or Cape Coral. (Easier to get to from here!)


I can't make it on either of those days. Besides its almost 3X as far for me as it is for you.


----------



## JLB (Dec 6, 2007)

At least we have it narrowed down to Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday or not Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 7, 2007)

kWe ate at Iguana Mia's on Wed evening.  I asked the manage if he would be running any two for on'es in Jan.  He said probably not.  He probably will run the $1.99 margaritas an monday.  I'll keep my eye out.  They also have a website where you can print coupons, so check that later in the month for Jan.


----------



## JLB (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.iguanamia.com/

It was really slow to load.  Folks seem to think everyone has a computer purchased this century.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 7, 2007)

The DSL line doesn't seem to make my Commodore 64 run any faster, either.


----------



## JLB (Dec 8, 2007)

I believe my problem is that I need to update my Fortran 1.1!


----------



## westrougers (Dec 11, 2007)

Can't make that week but if you decide to do week of Jan 14th, count us in, as we arrive in Bonita Springs on weekend.

Mike


----------



## JLB (Dec 11, 2007)

I expressed my regrets in missing you (by a week) in the other thread.

You will really like SW FL.



westrougers said:


> Can't make that week but if you decide to do week of Jan 14th, count us in, as we arrive in Bonita Springs on weekend.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Don (Dec 11, 2007)

Sea Six said:


> The DSL line doesn't seem to make my Commodore 64 run any faster, either.


I loved my Commodore 64!  And I was pretty good at writing Basic, too.  I  even was getting to know some machine language.

My Dr., in Ft. Myers, just changed my appointment to Mon. Jan 7.  I can probably make it that day.


----------



## JLB (Dec 11, 2007)

And your Dr., should Pat get a seat for him/her too?   



Don said:


> My Dr., in Ft. Myers, just changed my appointment to Mon. Jan 7.  I can probably make it that day.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 11, 2007)

okay, we will plan for the 7th,  JLB, Conch Man, don, rapmarks, Sea Six,  anyone else?  JoAnn, too far for you guys?   

And we will see mike the following week.  I am sure we can twist Conch Man's arm to get him to do something, golf or dining.


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 11, 2007)

*Good news Don, glad you can come for the get-to-gether at Iguana Mia & you are only an hour away as is Sea Six. I read its Monday now & if that's the case, Don's appointment is Monday, confusing I guess or is it just the timing. Any who, glad everyone is coming & I hope JoAnn can meet as well.*

*Yes Pat, my arm can be twisted!*     :rofl:


----------



## JLB (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, Silo Milo:

If you are still coming over the 8th, don't worry.  When we are there the 7th, I'll rent a corner of the parking lot.  I'll put up a canopy and wait for everyone to come by whatever day is most convenient for them.  So, on the 8th look for guy under the canopy in the parking lot.

If I'm not there, just go on.


----------



## JLB (Dec 11, 2007)

As long as we're planning, and everyone seems to be checking here every now and then, how about golf on Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Late morning.  Is that do-able?

We're probably playing in Sarasota or Orlando on Saturday on the way down, and if I know I am playing every other day, I will be able to remember that we are sitting on the beach if I played golf yesterday, and versa vice.


----------



## JLB (Dec 11, 2007)

It appears our number has grown large enough that we have achieved cult status.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL! I am not sure what we have planned now. The way the weather has been up here we may not get out of the DSM airport to even get there. We were without power from early this morning until about 2 hours ago, and there are about 50,000 across the state still without power. Hopefully all that nasty stuff is out of our system-at least until after we land at PBI. Then gone again by the time we get back.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 11, 2007)

It's winter down here, too.  They're calling for a high of 69 on Monday the 17th, with an overnite low of 47.


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## rapmarks (Dec 12, 2007)

I checked with the golf course.  they have not been informed of winter rates yet, but expect them to be between 45 and 49 (has gotten pricey!).

Men's leagues Monday Wed Friday morning started at 8 so tee times would need to be after the league.  Ron can have guests in men's league on monday and Friday.  $5 skins on monday, some game on Friday but all guests woud play with zero handicaps.  (bummer!)
trouble with joining men's league is that teetimes start at 8 o'clock, Ron could request lat tee time.  Ladies league starts at 7:30 and i always get stuck in one of the firt teetimes.


----------



## JLB (Dec 12, 2007)

Do they shotgun leagues? 

(Re-reading this I had the thought that if that tall, rude, mouthy guy is still there, could they just shotgun him?  ) 

I'm surprised they don't allow guests handicaps since that information is accessible on the Internet.

Do they scramble, so handicap is not an issue as much?

If the first tee times after leagues are noonish to 1ish, that would work.  If there are others who wish to join, we could have a couple of groups, and do something after.

If Sun, Tues, Thurs is better, that's OK, too.  Or any combination.  I am bringing my cart boy money to redistribute to your golf course.


----------



## JoAnn (Dec 12, 2007)

If the meeting is for lunch on the 7th it would be fine for me, but not Gerry.  His new dialysis schedule is set for 10:15 a.m. and he is there for about 4 - 4 1/2 hours.  Just let me know.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought we were meeting for dinner?!?

the golf committee set the golf rate for guests at $45 beginning Jan 1.

shotgun only once a month on riday followed by lunch and men's leaqgue meeting.  
 Even members without a CC handicap have to play at a zero no matter what function til they establish a CC handicap.  
Ron's handicap here is half of what it is up north, even considering the index and slope.


----------



## JLB (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll be happy with open play, whenever.  3 rounds if we can.  Whatever works best with the course schedule.  You're in charge . . . match folks up the best you can.  

Speaking of low handicap, I don't have enough rounds since I had to start putting it in the computer, so mine is figured on my low round this year.  I'm an 11.  So, I go out with the 9's and tens, and I shoot 96!   

And it was too late in the season to use the 96 for handicap!

jperkins, another TUGger at the same course, says I *should* be a 10 or 11, but when I use all my scores from the last two years the handicap comes out much higher.  I don't like being the A player because the others look to you to come through every time, and I can't do that.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Dec 13, 2007)

This golf talk is interesting. I don't know anything about figuring a handicap-I just consider MYSELF as being the handicap since I rarely break 100. The beverages may have something to do with that though. Some day I will try playing without so much to drink to test that theory.


----------



## JLB (Dec 13, 2007)

Some can't play without a beverage cart and some can't play with one.     Some try to play with the beverage cart attendant.   

The computer does all the handicap figuring anymore, with slopes and ratings and other gobblygook.  You just enter your scores.

Until you have enough entered, it figures off your lowest score.  Eventually it figures off of your ten lowest scores, so your really bad rounds get thrown out.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 14, 2007)

somehow most of my post got erased!

as far as days to play golf, mens league m, w, f, am, ladies t and th mornings.  at least a couple hours of tee times for each maybe 3 or 4 hours.  
Conch man what days are you working and is anyone else planning on golf?  We can make teetimes 4 days in advance.

aIs there a  Mrs Sea Six and Mrs Don joining for meal at Iguana Mia?


----------



## Don (Dec 14, 2007)

I believe that's Becky's (Mrs. Don) first day back at work. She's a Specialist with the school system. Has a specific time for lunch been set.
My appt. in Dec. was for 10 am so I am assuming the rescheduled time for Jan 7 is also 10, I could probably be there by 11:30.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 14, 2007)

If we meet early afternoon for lunch, we beter not schedule golf that day.  we could do Sunday and Tuesday  and Thursday or Friday.


----------



## JLB (Dec 14, 2007)

Yup.

Whenever you say, we will be there. 



rapmarks said:


> If we meet early afternoon for lunch, we beter not schedule golf that day.  we could do Sunday and Tuesday  and Thursday or Friday.


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm only working Sunday & Thursday right now, might not be working at all come the 1st of the year. I told them I didn't want to work any more but they talked me into working Sunday's only starting the 1st of the year. Will see what happens.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 15, 2007)

Here is a suggestion.  ron can sign Jim, Gary, and conch man as his guests for monday golf, try to get a teetime after nine or nine thirty.  it would cost you 5 for skins but all skins are scratch and you never know who gets lucky.  then we all meet for lunch.  Saves one trip from Ft Myers Beach.  
golf is $45 in Jan.
He can sign up for league on New Year's Eve, and can cancel two days out.  Otherwise, he needs to sign up 4 days out and fight for teetimes.


----------



## JLB (Dec 15, 2007)

Sounds good.  That would make lunch about 2:00 PM.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 16, 2007)

Okay, we will plan on 2:00 at Iguana Mia on Monday Jan 7.
I need Gary's last name.  

Hope this is okay with everyone.


----------



## Don (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, I'm out again.  2:00 doesn't work for me. By the time lunch and conversation is over, I wouldn't be getting back home till 6:30 - 7:00.
You all have fun playing golf and enjoy lunch.


----------



## JLB (Dec 17, 2007)

Still planning; nothing is set in stone.

We don't have to golf on Monday; that was just an idea assuming early linner/dunch would be OK for all..


----------



## MILOIOWA (Dec 17, 2007)

The wife and I talked and decided we would rather not plan anything for our stay. We will just do what we feel like when we feel like it. Still may take a day trip to Sanibel/Ft Myers area but not sure when. Maybe next time we get down there we can make the Dunch/Linner Flog outing. 

Have fun!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 17, 2007)

We can change the golf date, or you guys coiuld get up earlier and play at an earlier tee time.  Also, we could eat lunch here at country Creek, a nice reasonable menu which would cut down the drive time for everyone but Sea six.  
Let's keep hearing from everyone so we can work out a good time for all.


----------



## JoAnn (Dec 17, 2007)

2:00 would not work for me either.  I'd be driving back to Lehigh during rush hour....no thanks!  Lunch for us 'old people' is noonish.  Sorry.  But DO  NOT  change anything on my account.


----------



## JLB (Dec 17, 2007)

Lunch at Country Creek would be a good idea, since it is convenient to anyone coming via I-75.

Earlier Tee time would be OK, too.  8:00 is league tee time here in the summer.

If we are a little late hitting our balls into the water on 17 and 18, y'all can start lunch and we'll be along shortly.

We're gettin' there, to a plan.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 17, 2007)

we will work this out, so keep tuned.  we can pull it up earlier.  JoAnn, don't forget you can take Ben Hill Griffin and Treeline and stay off that darn I75.I haven't seen you for a very long time.     
I think if we make it at 12:30 or 1:00 at our restaurant or one right near, the guys can play golf around 9 and be done by 12:30 and everyone can get there.  
We won't have this chance to get together again soon.


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 17, 2007)

_*I'm getting a headache from reading all this, well, not really. I rather meet everyone that I haven't met yet & play the Golf later in the week or the next day. It seems to me that lunch is ok with all of us on Monday. Us golfers can play the whole week after Monday plus I would like to meet JoAnn since we have lived in two different States, thirty miles from each other. Same goes for Don, Sea Six MIL, we are toooooooo close not to get this thing on the road.*_


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 17, 2007)

You are right conch Man, so we will set the time to make everyone happy.


----------



## JoAnn (Dec 17, 2007)

Pat, we always use Treeline and it's fine...it's Daniels extension from there to Lehigh that is a mess at certain times!  
The days Gerry has dialysis are "my" turn to cook days, as he is usually extremely tired after his 3 1/2 hour treatment (plus 30 to 60 minutes longer to stop the bleeding...darn Plavix!!)


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 18, 2007)

Okay, we will set the time at noon.
Do we all want to meet at Iguana Mia?  I am not suire how busy they will be.

If anyone would prefer the restaurant at country Creek, we can do it.  Lunch is between 6 and 8 dollars, and they will let us sit as long as we want, they don't need to turn over the tables.  


Let me know, I will be out of town til Friday night.


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 18, 2007)

*Finally!*

Noon is ok by us as long as everyone wants to meet at that time & day for us to get together. Either place is ok as well, if everyone will meet there. If we meet at Country Creek Restaurant, it'll be a lot closer for Don, JoAnn, Jim & Gary but Sea Six can just take the next Exit (123), instead of Exit 116, to get there, if that's ok with him. Actually, Country Creek is closer off of I-75 than Iguana Mia is from I-75.

Mil, I hope you can play some golf with us later-on & can make the lunch meeting for all of us to get to see ya.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2007)

Noon is much better for me and so is Country Creek.  I just have to find it. lol
so as long as nothing else changes, I'l be meeting you all then.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 18, 2007)

Corkscrew's only 5 minutes more for me, no problem.  So, anyone can get thru the gate to the clubhouse?


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 18, 2007)

okay, we will plan on noon at country Creek.  

I will see if we can get the garden room.

Easy to find
Exit 123, corkscrew road.
go West toward Hwy 41 and the gulf., probably about one mile,
2nd stop light on right is Country Creek, front entance is not gated
You will go straight and see the clubhouse.  
I will make reservation under Marks.

Hoping to see:
JLB and guests, conch Man family, Sea six, Don, JoAnn, and maybe Mil.

And anyone else out there is welcome.


----------



## JoAnn (Dec 18, 2007)

Noon @ Country Creek on the 7th is very doable for me!!  Thanks for making it possible for all of us to meet....and I'll finally get to see "Rapmarks" house...and them again!  And to meet the rest of y'all.


----------



## JLB (Dec 18, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...17,-81.793213&spn=0.022673,0.043173&z=14&om=0

When you turn into Country Creek, there will be a stop sign almost immediately.  The clubhouse is the building directly in front of you across the intersection.

(Unless they moved it after remodeling it last year.   )

If you're coming by helicopter, it will look like this.  You should be able to find the big red A pretty easy, although that is not where the clubhose is.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...81.793213&spn=0.011336,0.021586&t=k&z=15&om=0


----------



## Don (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll finally be able to put faces to some familar names.  See you then.


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 19, 2007)

JoAnn, we are so glad you will be able to attend the get-together. I'm excited that I finally get to meet you after all these years. See ya then & thanks for attending our little ceremony on Monday.         :whoopie:


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Jim ~ thought I would pass this info your way, playing Hunters Ridge this afternoon!     :ignore:


----------



## JLB (Dec 21, 2007)

I am?  What time?   



The Conch Man said:


> Hey Jim ~ thought I would pass this info your way, playing Hunters Ridge this afternoon!     :ignore:


----------



## JoAnn (Dec 21, 2007)

The Conch Man said:


> JoAnn, we are so glad you will be able to attend the get-together. I'm excited that I finally get to meet you after all these years. See ya then & thanks for attending our little ceremony on Monday.         :whoopie:



I'm looking forward to it too.  See ya then.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 6, 2008)

*a reminder*

lunch on Monday at 12:00 at country Creek Restaurant in Estero on corkscrew Road

see you all there!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 6, 2008)

See you guys at high noon!  If you need a head count - I will be alone, as the Mrs C6 will be working.


----------



## Don (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## london (Jan 6, 2008)

*SW Florida Luncheon*

Have a great gathering....it will be nice to read the post lunch posts.

Have fun.....

We will be in Cocoa Beach on Jan 12th for 2 weeks, then to Treasure Island for 3 weeks.


----------



## silvib (Jan 7, 2008)

You're making us jealous and wishing we weren't working at the moment.  We played Hunters Ridge back in '92 and almost bought a house in that community, probably be worth loads now, in spite of the down turn.  I remember it being a great course.  Also remember playing a course off Corkscrew Rd., it may be a different course than you're playing, I remember it being very tight with homes close to the fairway's edge.
Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## JLB (Jan 7, 2008)

Day 3, another 80-degree day.   

Golf twice so far . . . Heading to TUG lunch in a few minutes.

Staying in a nice, spacious, quiet resort.  Mini-review some day when I'm on a real computer.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 7, 2008)

SilVib ~ Hunters Ridge is a very nice course, just played there last week & in case you didn't know, its private now. The course that you may be referring to off of Corkscrew Road is Stonybrook, I think or Country Creek? Anyways, both courses are great to play.       



Thanks London ~ I'm sure one of us will update ya at the get-together today or maybe all of us!        




london said:


> Have a great gathering....it will be nice to read the post lunch posts.
> 
> Have fun.....
> 
> ...


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 7, 2008)

Had a great time. nine tuggers got together.  Never knew JoAnn was such a party animal!  (What happens at Country Creek stays at Country Creek).


----------



## Don (Jan 7, 2008)

I think we all had a great time, I know I did.  It was great meeting you all.
I will use your usernames so everyone will know who was there.
JLB,  I wish we had been seated at a round table.  I would have liked to have been able to  talk with you more.
Conch Man, you mentioned coming to Port Charlote sometimes.  Send me a PM and we'll see what we can do about getting together.
Sea Six, when we were talking in the waiting area, I knew you were a fun lovin' guy. If you ever have to move further north, (fat chance of that) check out South Gulf Cove. We have a group of fun lovin' people here and you will fit right in.
Rapmarks,  I sat across from you, Ron, and talked with you more than Pat.  I enjoyed our chats.
And especially, Joanne. For not knowing each other, we share a lot personal experiences, and I finally got a chance to meet you. You are what I wish i could have been.
And for all of you reading this, I am sorry for the mystery of the last lines, but if Joanne wishes to elaborate further, it is up to her.


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG....Now my secret life is almost out!!!  See what happens when I don't bring DH?  :whoopie: Just in case 'anyone' mentions me dancing on the table, I will tell you right now I CAN'T even get on the table to dance, if I could dance, so THAT rumor is just that...a rumor.  

We did have a great time and a good lunch.  It was fun getting to put 'faces' to names and to learn "real" names instead of 'web' names.  I won't divulge those secrets names either, although I thought I knew some names, only to find out they weren't right either.  I thinks 'someone' was trying to confuse me (which wouldn't take much anymore).  My list of "TUGgers I have met" is growing.  

Pat and I had talked before the lunch to catch up on things. It had been too long since we had talked.  
JLB didn't look anything like I thought he would (actually he looks better than I thought.  ) and his wife Jenny is very nice, unfortunately we didn't get to talk much.  
Conch Man, you ARE the man!  I could see you living in Key West in a heartbeat...you would fit right in.    Jan...YOU have my sympathy...but you do have a nice hubby.  Sorry we didn't get to talk more too.  
SeaSix...enjoyed meeting you too and hope we meet again. 
Don and I did have a lot to talk about and I learned a lot from him...but, Don I talked to DH about your suggestion and flat out said NO!!!  We'll keep in touch, maybe we can arrange for Gerry to meet with you sometime.  Let us know the next time you are in Ft. Myers.  
Pat...thanks for making all the arrangements!  
now to go practice my dancing.  

OH...I emailed the pictures to Conch Man, so he'll be posting them somewhere.....


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 7, 2008)

*Here's the Pic's!*

Don said it all, can't add much other than me, Ron, Jim & his best friend are playing some golf at Country Creek tomorrow. It was a blast & meeting y'all was great, especially JoAnn as we are no longer strangers from 30 miles apart from two different States & the best dancer on the table! Not really, she is a fine lady & now a sweetheart ~

JLB had my ear for awhile then I got some conversation with everyone else, that was fun. We all ate, talk, joke a little & all hugged as we were leaving. Actually, we hugged before the meeting as we all met each other in the parking lot at Country Creek.

Thanks all for the gathering & what nice people we all are, try to keep in touch as time flies by ~ Here's some pics ~

SeaSix & Ron







The Group: left to right: Don, JoAnn, Pat, JLBs luvly wife, JLB of course, me, my luvly wife of 35 years & SeaSix. Ron took the Pic ~






Same pic as above only Ron is in the Pic between me & JLB, Ron's friend, Ron, took the pic for us ~ Yes, I know, toooooo many Ron's!






The Mrs & JLB ~






The best pic of all, Don ~


----------



## LynnW (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like you all had a good time! Come on JLB tell us where you're staying!
I'm looking for next Nov and I still have the list of resorts that you e-mailed to me a couple of years ago. I've read reviews and added a few more myself and I'm looking every day.

Lynn


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's the remaining pics that couldn't be posted in my previous post cause Tug only allows five pics per post & JoAnn, thanks for E-mailing the pic's, they are great!

Just another pic of the group ~







Another pic of Ron in the pic between me & JLB ~






Me & my luvly bride ~






This was a good Tug meeting from all around the Sunny Southwest Gulf Coast of Florida & Missouri. Hope others from Tug can do the samething in the near future.


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pic's Conch Man....And thanks for all the kind words.  I may put you in my will (if'n I don't spend it all first  )


----------



## JLB (Jan 8, 2008)

JLB2 had a great time, too.  Nice to meet and talk.

Next year let's sit next to other people . . . How about New Year's Eve Day, for lunch.   

Good job planning, Pat.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 8, 2008)

Spend-it JoAnn ~ Spend-it!       :whoopie: 

Jim ~ good planning ahead ~ sounds good to me!       

Pat ~ thanks again for organizing the get-together, great job!        

See ya at golf course!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 8, 2008)

I had a great time meeting you all!  Country Creek was a beautiful place to get together.  I had to laugh when the waitresss asked me if something was wrong with my food because I wasn't eating.  I told her I was too busy yakkin' with everyone to eat!  Hope to see you all again some time soon.


----------



## JLB (Jan 8, 2008)

It has been posted in the past that I am _long of tooth,_ so I had them filed down.  I also had the horns removed and the flame-thrower that used to activate when I am on TUG.  

I have also deactivated the idiot magnet, so I look different without them stuck to me like in days of yore. 

More golf today.  I shot under the temperature, which is a good thing in January.




JoAnn said:


> JLB didn't look anything like I thought he would (actually he looks better than I thought.  )


----------



## bass (Jan 8, 2008)

Glad you all had a good time.   I hope that I can make it next year!  
Nancy


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 9, 2008)

JLB said:


> It has been posted in the past that I am _long of tooth,_ so I had them filed down.  I also had the horns removed and the flame-thrower that used to activate when I am on TUG.
> 
> I have also deactivated the idiot magnet, so I look different without them stuck to me like in days of yore.
> 
> More golf today.  I shot under the temperature, which is a good thing in January.



Jim, I didn't mean anything bad about how you looked...I just had you pictured differently....shorter, older, when actually you are 'sort of' cute   Now, Jenny, on the other hand IS very attractive.  Wish I had been able to talk to both Jenny and Jan more.  Maybe next time.  Have fun golfing.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great time! We fell in LOVE with Ocean Pointe and Palm Beach County in general! we arrived home today, a day early  , to 4 inches of snow and 30 degrees.


----------



## JLB (Jan 11, 2008)

Hope you had beautiful sunrises.  We've had great sunsets every day--yesterday with another gathering of friends.

More golf today and then on to Siesta Key tomorrow.



MILOIOWA said:


> Looks like you all had a great time! We fell in LOVE with Ocean Pointe and Palm Beach County in general! we arrived home today, a day early  , to 4 inches of snow and 30 degrees.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 11, 2008)

JLB said:


> Hope you had beautiful sunrises.  We've had great sunsets every day--yesterday with another gathering of friends.
> 
> More golf today and then on to Siesta Key tomorrow.


The sunrises were ok. I am more of a sunsets person.  We just loved it there. So much to do and see and we only scratched the surface. We are already trying to figure out how and when we can return with the kids.
  Only regret is I didn't get a chance to play golf. We did visit the PGA national headquarters. That was interesting.


----------

